# Crossbow fishing ??



## marvelheadlights (Jun 23, 2012)

Can you mount those bowfishing kits on to a crossbow ??


----------



## Boar Hog (Jun 23, 2012)

marvelheadlights said:


> Can you mount those bowfishing kits on to a crossbow ??



You could but I wouldn't. Bowfishing is very fast paced and a crossbow would tend to slow you down, because they're heavy and cumbersome.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 23, 2012)

They have crossbow bowfishing kits. I thought about setting one up a couple years ago but never did. Crossbows can be used for people that cant use a bow due to back pain etc..


----------



## marvelheadlights (Jun 23, 2012)

Where can u get those crossbow kit?
Ive looked online and can only find for bow. 


Thanks for the info.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 23, 2012)

AMS makes the kit.

Amsbowfishing.com


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 26, 2012)

I would say that would be for big game like aligator. I would hate to sling a arrow at 350 fps into a fish 3 feet from the boat. you would never get your bolt back.


----------

